# DC - noise - sound proofing just the worst parts?



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

What makes the noise on the DCs? Airflow at the intake? Blower operation? The filter? Airflow thru the hoses? If you could sound proof just part of your system, which part would make the biggest difference?


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe it's the fan. The fan blade tips pass by the square outlet and create the blade pass frequency and harmonics.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Jet. The 1100 CFM model with bags. The bags are the Penn State replacement bags at 1 micron. I always wear Peltor ear muffs in the shop. Putting the muffs on and off as needed. With the muffs off, I don't find the DC noise objectionable. The noise that I hear is the motor running the impeller. 

Not exactly scientific but the best I got.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

rrich said:


> I always wear Peltor ear muffs in the shop.


I'm a Smith & Wesson man myself, and if I were in an outbuilding, that's what I'd do too. But in the basement of my old house, its just 3/4 T&G between me and the family on the floor above. Anything I can do to reduce noise make a win all the way around.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I know I am going to get crap from the Eco Freaks out there but here it goes anyway. Get rid of the dust bag and run it outside. It will help somewhat with the noise.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Good idea, but with 5 foot setbacks from the property lines, it's only 10 feet to the neighbors' uninsulated house, and their regularly opened windows.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Steve,

What you could do is also put insulation between the floor joists, to help "insulate" the noise from the upstairs. I put R-11 (3") in my joists, before hanging my ceiling grid, and the system does a really good job of isolating a good deal of the noise from both areas. If I were to do it again, I would have used the 6" thick insulation, and made it that much better. I will also tell you this.... When I finish a basement for someone, the owners that opt for the insulation never regretted it.

Just a thought.....

Fabian


----------



## bobelliott (Feb 27, 2012)

*Dust Collector Muffler*

I installed a Dust Collector Muffler from Penstate industries on my Harbor freight DC and it reduced the noise by about half.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

SteveEl said:


> I'm a Smith & Wesson man myself, and if I were in an outbuilding, that's what I'd do too. But in the basement of my old house, its just 3/4 T&G between me and the family on the floor above. Anything I can do to reduce noise make a win all the way around.


Winchester also sells some really nice ear muffs... Good and comfy with great noise reduction.

Have you considered insulating the floor between you and them to cut down the noise getting to the family?

It's not the DC my family hears, and my shop is in an attached garage with the DC parked against the common wall... it's the tools the DC pulls from... Especially the planer and jointer.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

It's a good idea, alright, but the toe bone is connected to the chin bone.... we won't decide about insulating the floor until we see how the heat/cold/humidity responds to a lot of other changes we're making.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> Good idea, but with 5 foot setbacks from the property lines, it's only 10 feet to the neighbors' uninsulated house, and their regularly opened windows.


Well that would suck for them then.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd say the impeller/motor is the noisiest. The insulating upstairs floor sound good.:thumbsup:


----------

